# Hasbean: Ane Sora



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Now at day 5 since roast these beans I bought are vacc'd and packed in freezer.

I started on day 1 with a trial of a fine grind through the L1 that resulted in about 30 seconds pre without dripping and the another 60 seconds to exhaust completely the L1.

Doing this I get it all, both good and bad but with flavour I get a great idea of where this will end up.

As I said 5 days on and I made a cappuccino for other half saying no more than "Try this, these are new"

Her reaction was "What am I tasting?...... I want to say berries but which? Blackberry? Blueberry, yes blueberry. and it has a zing too"

Now for someone that is not "in to" coffee I reckon Hasbean should be quite pleased with that as they are saying :



> Do you like *blueberries*? I hope so!!! This coffee is all about the *blueberries*: think drinking *blueberry juice* whilst eating a *blueberry muffin*. It's not just the flavour of *blueberry* though. It's got a silky texture that reminds me of *fruit juice*, and a delicate *lemon zest* on the aftertaste, which is a perfect complement to all the *blueberries*.


 https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-ana-sora-n?mc_cid=912ad3f819&mc_eid=748b5b2d77

These 5Kg will be my take to work mug of cappuccino that uses 2* 18g shots of coffee which is usually pulled so that 50% of the time this pours for it is actually still dripping which in turn accentuates the flavour. I add a little sugar anyway so I notice no bitterness.

So a Guji region Ethiopian Natural that is exactly as described and where the flavour improves as it cools. That as both latte and cappuccino. Sorry, I don't do espresso much any more.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Sounds delish.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Just finished half a kg of the natural and also bought the washed to compare. 
Didn't think much of the washed one, nothing standout for me at least. 
The natural though has been excellent. As you said, blueberries and lemony zing is spot on. Recipe I settled on was 18-41 22s. Tasted great as a v60 and when I cupped it, which I have decided to do now for any new coffee I get in, as it really gives you a hint of what to expect.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Just been through 250g of the natural as v60, completely agree with above. Intending to order 1kg and use for espresso and pourover next. Happy to hear they work well as a base for milk drinks @grumpydaddy.

Not ordered much from Hasbean before, but the 3 I had delivered recently were excellent.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I ordered a bag of the natural process this morning and can't wait to get them in my cup.

Hasbean have served up some fantastic Ethiopian beans in the past, so hopefully these will continue the trend.

I may even have had these beans before, but it's only recently that I've realised the worth in noting down great beans.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I've been really disappointed with the Ana Sora natural having ordered three x 250g with Steve's super sneaky discount. Too medium a roast for my tastes as a pourover (my preferred method). Blueberry notes are subdued beneath slightly unpleasant "roasty" flavour. I bet it will work better as espresso with or without milk. I've got the Thailand Dong Pangkhon natural still to try. Hopefully that will be better. And latest LSOL is imminent.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> I've been really disappointed with the Ana Sora natural having ordered three x 250g with Steve's super sneaky discount. Too medium a roast for my tastes as a pourover (my preferred method). Blueberry notes are subdued beneath slightly unpleasant "roasty" flavour. I bet it will work better as espresso with or without milk. I've got the Thailand Dong Pangkhon natural still to try. Hopefully that will be better. And latest LSOL is imminent.


 That's a lot to get through if you don't like it much. I think Has Bean's greens are top quality but they generally roast a bit further than I would like for filter as well.

I had this last year (although I roasted it myself). It was fine but nothing special imo. Just another Ethiopian natural with blueberry. Nice enough. I'm a bit jaded on the blueberry front having had a lot of blueberry type naturals in the recent past from various origins.

I'm enjoying the washed version just now ( home roasted).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Step21 said:


> That's a lot to get through if you don't like it much. I think Has Bean's greens are top quality but they generally roast a bit further than I would like for filter as well.
> 
> I had this last year (although I roasted it myself). It was fine but nothing special imo. Just another Ethiopian natural with blueberry. Nice enough. I'm a bit jaded on the blueberry front having had a lot of blueberry type naturals in the recent past from various origins.
> 
> I'm enjoying the washed version just now ( home roasted).


 has bean have been inconsistent roast wise for a few years now..to the point i just wont risk my cash there anymore...


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Step21 said:


> I'm a bit jaded on the blueberry front having had a lot of blueberry type naturals in the recent past from various origins.


 Any recommendations?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

catpuccino said:


> Any recommendations?


 I enjoying the greens from Has Bean - Ethiopian Adola ( raspberry with a touch of blueberry) but it's gone now? and the Finca la Fany (EL Salvador - greengage).

The other blueberry naturals I've been roasting/drinking are from Brazil and Cameroon which were green microlots I got early this year from Holland. Not available commercially afaik.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Thankfully the Thai natural is a winner - sweet with subtle red fruit acidity.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> Thankfully the Thai natural is a winner - sweet with subtle red fruit acidity.


 I didn't rate the Thai one much, only had it as espresso and it just didn't sing. Currently drinking the Ana Sora and enjoying it.

I hadn't used Hasbean for ages, they were my first decent coffee supplier years ago, but I got out of the habit of using them. I've had a few different beans off them lately and they've mostly been good.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Junglebert said:


> I didn't rate the Thai one much, only had it as espresso and it just didn't sing. Currently drinking the Ana Sora and enjoying it.
> 
> I hadn't used Hasbean for ages, they were my first decent coffee supplier years ago, but I got out of the habit of using them. I've had a few different beans off them lately and they've mostly been good.


 I had a weekly in my mug sub for ages and it was a great way of trying out lots of different origins and processes. But somewhere along the line they lost appeal as I tried other roasters and preferences change.

The In my mug thread used to be one of the busiest on the forum. Not any more.

Sounds like they are hit and miss these days. Given the standard of their greens that's disappointing. I haven't tried any of their roasts myself for a couple of years but I've bought lots of green coffee from them. If you check the cupping notes many of their roasts are dropped at the onset of second crack. Nothing wrong with that. Maybe they sell more that way.


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I've been drinking the Ana Sora Natural for the last few days now and am a big fan.

It's very different to your average blueberry tasting Ethiopian. The lemon edge is very notable and makes for an intriguing experience with a rich mouthfeel. Frankly, I can't get enough of it.

My preferred method is 15g at a fine grind through an Aeropress for 90 seconds. I did try 16.5g of coarse grind for around 3 minutes, but can't say that made any difference to the flavour. I also put 20g through a V60, but the flavours felt very muted and I haven't bothered trying again.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

A big thank you to @MildredM to whom I mentioned that I was going to try these after receiving my new grinder . She only sent me a bag to try . ? Thanks again Mildred they are very nice .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> A big thank you to @MildredM to whom I mentioned that I was going to try these after receiving my new grinder . She only sent me a bag to try . ? Thanks again Mildred they are very nice .


 Glad you enjoyed the Ana ?

Their Thailand offering is fabulous too - maybe it will turn up in your next Mildred Bean Sub!


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

MildredM said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Ana ?
> 
> Their Thailand offering is fabulous too - maybe it will turn up in your next Mildred Bean Sub!


 I will have to have a look at that ... Going to go for a kilo of the Ana ?.. Thanks again


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MildredM said:


> Glad you enjoyed the Ana ?
> 
> Their Thailand offering is fabulous too - maybe it will turn up in your next Mildred Bean Sub!


 the natural or the honey? prob get another hasbean order in before Christmas, still enjoying ana sora and it's one that'll do nicely in a clever/aeropress over at my parent's place for a few days


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

winterlight said:


> I've been drinking the Ana Sora Natural for the last few days now and am a big fan.
> 
> It's very different to your average blueberry tasting Ethiopian. The lemon edge is very notable and makes for an intriguing experience with a rich mouthfeel. Frankly, I can't get enough of it.
> 
> My preferred method is 15g at a fine grind through an Aeropress for 90 seconds. I did try 16.5g of coarse grind for around 3 minutes, but can't say that made any difference to the flavour. I also put 20g through a V60, but the flavours felt very muted and I haven't bothered trying again.


 give the v60 another go, it's wonderful!

I'm at quite a course grind (probably due to the fines Ethiopians produce)

water off boil

22g > 352g

bloom with 60g / aggressive swirl to saturate grounds (0:30)

pour to 200g /gentle swirl (finish approx 0:50)

pour to 352g / gentle swirl (finish approx 1:50)

finish at around 3:20 which is a long draw down for this method (usually find most coffees finish around 2:45 - 3:00)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> the natural or the honey? prob get another hasbean order in before Christmas, still enjoying ana sora and it's one that'll do nicely in a clever/aeropress over at my parent's place for a few days


Natural









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam1e1 (Nov 23, 2019)

This one is my favourite coffee so far, also got from hasbean. The crop this year isn't as good as about 2 years ago but still really nice. I also bought washed and natural, the washed was definitely more muted and plain. Usually use in aero press about 15g on medium grind. Has anyone else found any similar good Ethiopian or blueberry type beans?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

